# Will the real Kiwi please step forward!



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

So very disappointingly I was not able to get the baby cinnamon baby that I had posted pictures of because I guess the person had a change of heart and stopped communicating with me, and the day before i was supposed to pick him up he told me he wasn't going to sell him after all. 

so today i met the real Kiwi... and now i have a lovely, adventurous 3 month old female hedgie!!

I would like you all to meet Kiwi! 




























Any suggestions on what color she is?

Thanks to everyone who offered their advice and assistance while I set up my cage and diet for my newest little love!  She's in her kiwi print snugglebag snoozing away now, so I'll give her a few days to settle in before handling her too 

I'm soooo happy


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Algerian grey is my guess.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks Algerian Gray.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what a doll!

i've always liked the name Kiwi.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is why I am lost when it comes to colours. I wouldn't have thought he was gray because he doesn't have a black nose. :lol:


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

Nancy said:


> This is why I am lost when it comes to colours. I wouldn't have thought he was gray because he doesn't have a black nose. :lol:


Thats what I thought, her nose is a dark liver color.. but I don't know... *shrug* -- she's super cute regardless of what color she is!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oops. I wrote he. I thought she, but my fingers wrote he because I know a Kiwi that's a boy. :lol:


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

She's beautiful, and I love the name you chose!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What an adorable hedgie!


----------

